# Finished this Fillet knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2017)

Man I love these things. A Two-man Crosscut saw made it all possible. I used some Moose antler and some stabilized box elder with some spalting and green dye for the handles. Also mounted the handle slabs beveled opposite each other cool looking

 and strong. Super flexible and super sharp. Next comes the sheath.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice looking knife Pappy ! I like that moose antler


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2017)

Very cool. That looks great!


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 12, 2017)

Excellent blade!! The moose would be proud!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice Pappy, Those thing are a bugger to keep from over heating while grinding.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2017)

That is one sweet looking filet knife Pappy! Very nice!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2017)

yeah, I really took my time as the first time I tried i overheated one and threw it away. Slow light passes...the key to a great blade

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

